# ESPN: Best Baseball Cities



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

ESPN just posted the Best Baseball Cities.

There a few surprises in here.

Tony Gwynn played 20 seasons in the majors, so he should have a pretty good idea which city should own the designation of "Baseball City, USA." We asked Tony to rank the five best baseball cities, excluding San Diego (where he spent his entire career). Here's his list:

1. St. Louis
2. Chicago
3. New York
4. Philadelphia
5. San Francisco

Gwynn explains his picks


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

No Boston!? We live and die by the Red Sox here!!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Philadelphia??? Come one, they don't support their team, they only compain about it. I think LA is one of the great baseball towns. If you've never been to Chavez Ravine, then you've never lived baseball.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

LA????did you say LA???? They were in the Wild Card chase all season...even in first place for a spell..yet the stadium was, at best, 2/3 full for most of the season...Chavez Ravine...how 'bout a facelift?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

You don't know what you are talking about. The Dodgers drew 2.8 Million fans. Thats pretty good... How many fans do you think makes a good baseball town? I would assume attendance didn't mean a thing. Its about the atmosphere and Dodger Stadium has it.

http://slam.canoe.ca/StatsBBN/BC-BBN-LGNS-LOSANGELESATT-R.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

Maybe Tony was thinking about the cities with the best Soul Food restaurants


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

Those 2.8 million show up in the 3rd inning and leave in the 7th.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Tony never played in Boston, Cleveland, Seattle, Toronto, etc... basically, he is rating the national league cities.

San Francisco? Sure they sell out now, but remember when they drew 10,000 per in the 80s at the stick? I thought they were headed to Tampa Bay for sure in the mid 90s. Even way back when they were this close to moving to Toronto in the 70s. A great baseball town? Hardly.

Best baseball towns through THICK AND THIN:

1. St. Louis
2. Chicago
3. Boston
4. New York
5. Denver
6. Kansas City (best attendance per capita over the last ten years despite 1 winning season)
7. Baltimore
8. Cincinnati
9. San Diego
10.Los Angeles

Only supported because of new stadiums
1. Dallas-Ft. Worth
2. Phoenix
3. Seattle
4. Houston

Haven't had much to cheer about in so long, so special exemption
1. Milwaukee
2. Detroit
3. Montreal

Biggest fairweather baseball towns
1. Atlanta
2. Cleveland
3. Anaheim
4. Toronto
5. Minneapolis

Refuse to support team no matter what
1. Miami
2. Oakland
3. Tampa
4. Pittsburgh
5. Philadelphia


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guest _
> *Those 2.8 million show up in the 3rd inning and leave in the 7th. *


So?


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

I vote for Los Angeles. Tommy Lasorda, Vin Scully and Dodger Dogs!


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guest _
> *Those 2.8 million show up in the 3rd inning and leave in the 7th. *


The real reason for this is the traffic. The traffic in LA starts around 3:30pm and ends around 7pm. It takes FOREVER to get to a 7pm game.

I have been to quite of few ballparks, and IMO Dodger Stadium is probably the most beautiful and one of the few ballparks that is truely family oriented.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

See anyone who has ever seen a baseball game in Dodger Stadium agrees with me. Best baseball environment.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *
> 
> So? *


So what? Last time I checked games typically run 9 innings or more. Just stating the obvious. It is widely known that Dodger "Fans" arrive late and leave early - even on weekend games when traffic is much different.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guest _
> *
> 
> So what? Last time I checked games typically run 9 innings or more. Just stating the obvious. It is widely known that Dodger "Fans" arrive late and leave early - even on weekend games when traffic is much different. *


Again So? Its proven that Dodger games are one of the best places to watch baseball. And this is from a GIANTS fan! Saying that Dodger fans arrive in the 3rd and leave in the 7th is a national pastime and IMO way off base. I'd say fewer than 30% leave at the 7th inning. Compare that with any large city. Its that way in SFO, PHX, LAX, SDO and even when I was at a Twins game this year. That argument is bunk. Its just what uninformed fans say because they are jealous about the California teams. :bang:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

I simply restated what is said over and again on national baseball broadcasts. The announcers who make that statement certainly have a much more informed opinion that the uninformed fan. They certainly have occasion to travel to every MLB park to witness this firsthand.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

They say it because the fans like to hear it. If you've ever been to a game at Chavez Ravine, then you'd know why everyone thinks its a great place to watch a game and have fans who know what baseball is around you. You don't have the corporate people taking up all the seats, just regular Joes who enjoy being in Dodger Stadium.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

The worst baseball cities?
Montreal
Tampa-St. Pete
Miami
Milwaukee (despite a new stadium.)


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

Does Montreal even count as a baseball city?


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

Go to Dodger Stadium and park at the gift store. Then walk directly across the parking lot. Amazing view of downtown LA.


----------

